# Warsaw eating an amberjack



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRAZMZok2bs

Not sure if this has been posted on here already,but thought it was a pretty cool video.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Looked like a big snapper checking it out too.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Looked like a big snapper checking it out too.[/QUOTE]


I believe thats another Jack, I agree it looks redish. I have seen albino jacks that almost look like a Koi fish


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

That's an awesome video. I would love to have some frame of reference for the size of that warsaw/jack/ARS. That jack at 38s in the background looks like a whale.


----------



## fishboy292 (Jan 25, 2012)

That was around the horse shoe rigs after hurricanes took down 4 of them. 
Saw so many species migrate through there and realized just how beneficial rigs are to fish populations...Not so much for that particular AJ of course...would say that AJ was 30-35 #.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a dern mouth full!!!


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

fishboy292 said:


> That was around the horse shoe rigs after hurricanes took down 4 of them.
> Saw so many species migrate through there and realized just how beneficial rigs are to fish populations...Not so much for that particular AJ of course...would say that AJ was 30-35 #.


Next time I catch a 35# amberjack, I will send it back down as bait.


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

Also thought it was crazy how the amberjack kept pushing the grouper back when it would try to swim.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Fishing inside the rig like that you had better spool up with down rigger cable. A harness attached to the boat would be good too that was a big one.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Did you catch that glimpse of the Endangered American Red Snapper?! I thought they were all gone!(sarcasm)


----------



## BobJack (Nov 4, 2009)

Awesome video!!!


----------

